

Ask HN: It is difficult to find a company to sponsor a visa for a junior dev? - hecontreraso

I&#x27;m a rails developer (8 months of experience), and my biggest dream right now is to move to bay area and get a job as a developer. However, I&#x27;m not senior yet.<p>I&#x27;m planning to travel in october to have a lot of interviews, but some close friends to me have told me that the companies just serve as sponsors for really experienced developers.<p>I&#x27;m thinking I could work remotely in the months that the visa request is processed.<p>Do you think that I could have a possibility to get a job in this circunstances?<p>Thanks a LOT for any help
======
aceperry
Where are you from? That might be a big deciding factor in what you should do.

~~~
hecontreraso
I'm from Colombia. Why do you think that it could be a deciding factor?

